# Γιατί δεν είναι σήμερα;



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2009)

Σαν σήμερα πριν 20 χρόνια έπεσε το Τείχος του Βερολίνου (κάτι, κάπου θα έχει πάρει το αυτί σας). Γιατί όμως τότε η εθνική γιορτή της Γερμανίας γιορτάζεται στις 3 Οκτωβρίου (στην επέτειο της ημέρας της ενοποίησης, που ολοκληρώθηκε ένα χρόνο αργότερα);

Πολύ απλά, επειδή σήμερα είναι επίσης η επέτειος της Κριστάλναχτ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2009)

Ας το προσθέσω εδώ, αν και ο τίτλος του νήματος είναι πολύ κατώτερος των περιστάσεων για να συνοψίσει συνεισφορές όπως αυτές του Νίκελ εδώ και εδώ (past and president!!! :)).

Από το πρωί παρακολουθώ τα επετειακά αφιερώματα στη γερμανική τηλεόραση (δόξα νάχουν οι δορυφόροι που δεν τους γκρέμισε ο Μαρούδας --τι μου θυμίζεις τώρα...) και αυτό που (ανάμεσα στα άλλα) μου κάνει εντύπωση από τις διηγήσεις των αυτοπτών μαρτύρων είναι η εικόνα του απόλυτου χάους που προκύπτει όταν μια κρατική οντότητα κυριολεκτικά εξαερώνεται, σκηνές που μου θυμίζουν έντονα Ιούλη του 74 στην Αθήνα.

Να μεταφέρω μερικές σκηνές, αρχίζοντας από το 19χρονο στραβόγιαννο συνοριακό φρουρό που αγνοώντας τι παίζεται (στο φυλάκιο δεν έπιαναν βέβαια τα δυτικογερμανικά κανάλια) πετάχτηκε ξαφνικά μέσα στη νύχτα με το σήμα του πολεμικού συναγερμού για να αντιμετωπίσει τρέμοντας, στην πρώτη γραμμή, τα νατοϊκά τανκ.

Ακούω τον αρχηγό της δυτικοβερολινέζικης αστυνομίας να λέει πώς δεν περίμεναν με τίποτα την έκταση και την ταχύτητα που εξελισσόντουσαν τα γεγονότα και πόσο φοβόντουσαν κυρίως την ευφορία «η αστυνομία, ξέρετε, δεν αισθάνεται καλά με την πολλή ευφορία, δεν ελέγχεται» μπορεί να πει χαμογελώντας άνετα, συνταξιούχος τώρα, στις κάμερες, και πώς κατάφεραν να εμποδίσουν την παραβίαση των συνόρων από τα δυτικά και στην πύλη του Βρανδεμβούργου για να σώσουν τα προσχήματα και να μη δώσουν τη δυνατότητα στους σκληροπυρηνικούς της ΛΔΓ να ξαναπάρουν το πάνω χέρι με πρόσχημα το εθνικό γόητρο.

Ακούω τον πρόεδρο φον Βαϊτσέκερ (αυτόν που ήρθε στα Καλάβρυτα και μας ζήτησε συγγνώμη) να διηγείται πώς χαμένος ανάμεσα στο πλήθος, έβαλε το πρόσωπό μέσα από μια τρύπα του Τείχους για να δει απέναντι, και ο φρουρός από την άλλη μεριά, που τον αναγνώρισε, στάθηκε προσοχή και... «Ευπειθώς αναφέρω κύριε Πρόεδρε, δεν σημειώνεται κανένα πρόβλημα από αυτή τη μεριά».

Και ακούω και τους μεγάλους σε ηλικία ανθρώπους που θυμίζουν ότι οι Γερμανοί της από κει πλευράς, που έζησαν επί δυο γενιές (από το '33, μην το ξεχνάμε) κάτω από δυο από τα πιο απάνθρωπα καθεστώτα που οργάνωσε ο άνθρωπος, κατάφεραν με τις διαδηλώσεις τους και με την απλή τους δήλωση «Εμείς είμαστε ο λαός» να θυμίσουν τη δύναμη και την πίεση που ασκεί (οταν το επιτρέπουν βέβαια και οι εξωτερικές συνθήκες) αυτή η βασική αλήθεια.

Συγγνώμη για το μελό, αλλά παρά τη «γερμανική» εκπαίδευσή μου, το τείχος το είδα από κοντά μόνο μια φορά στη ζωή μου (κι αυτήν από τον ασπρισμένο ασβέστη). Και μου είναι ακόμη και σήμερα απίστευτο πώς μπορούν να εξελιχτούν κοσμοϊστορικά γεγονότα και πώς μπορούσαν να διαλυθούν «καλοκουρδισμένες» μηχανές (έστω και ανατολικής γερμανικής τεχνολογίας) μέσα σε μοναχά ένα χρόνο από τότε!


----------



## stathis (Nov 9, 2009)

Λυπάμαι που θα στο πω, δόκτορα, αλλά σύμφωνα με την Αλέκα είσαι τσιράκι του ιμπεριαλισμού:

*Το Τείχος του Βερολίνου υπερασπίστηκε η Αλέκα Παπαρήγα*

Το Τείχος του Βερολίνου υπερασπίστηκε η γγ του ΚΚΕ Αλέκα Παπαρήγα, λέγοντας πως η εργατική κυβέρνηση της πρώην Ανατολικής Γερμανίας έχει δικαίωμα να το υψώσει αμυνόμενη απέναντι στη Δυτική Γερμανία που μαζί με το ΝΑΤΟ και τους Αμερικανούς λειτουργούσε σαν στρατός κατοχής.
Μιλώντας τη Δευτέρα από το Σκοπευτήριο της Καισαριανής η κ. Παπαρήγα είπε: «*Το τείχος το επέβαλε ο ιμπεριαλισμός να υψωθεί* και έγινε ακριβώς παραμονές, όταν τα ΝΑΤΟϊκά στρατεύματα απειλούσαν να εισβάλουν στο Βερολίνο, ιδιαίτερα βεβαίως στο ανατολικό Βερολίνο, στο έδαφος της Λαϊκής Δημοκρατίας της Γερμανίας.
» Και ρωτάμε: *Δεν είχε δικαίωμα ένας λαός, μια εξουσία εργατική ή η οποιαδήποτε κυβέρνηση να σεβαστεί τα σύνορά της και να υψώσει το τείχος μέσα στο έδαφός της;* Σκεφθείτε αν μέσα στην Αθήνα είχαμε τρεις - τέσσερις δήμους που ανήκαν σε έναν στρατό Κατοχής, θα ήταν ελεύθερα, μπες βγες; Γιατί η Δυτική Γερμανία στην ουσία λειτουργούσε με το ΝΑΤΟ, με τους Αμερικανούς σαν στρατός Κατοχής. Απ’ τη μία μεριά ευθύνεται για τη διαίρεση της Γερμανίας και από την άλλη ήθελε τη βίαιη προσάρτησή της».
Η κ. Παπαρήγα εξαπέλυσε βέλη εναντίον όσων συγκεντρώθηκαν στο Βερολίνο, στους εορτασμούς για τα 20 χρόνια από την πτώση του τείχους. «Σήμερα στο Βερολίνο η αφρόκρεμα των ιμπεριαλιστών και τα δευτεροκλασάτα στελέχη τους και οι σύμμαχοί τους - ανάμεσα σε αυτούς και ο Έλληνας πρωθυπουργός - πήγαν να γιορτάσουν την πτώση του τείχους».
«Στην πραγματικότητα πανηγυρίζουν για την καπιταλιστική παλινόρθωση» συμπλήρωσε, ενώ προέβλεψε ότι «η ροή της ιστορίας δεν μπορεί να σταματήσει και αργά ή γρήγορα η επικαιρότητα του σοσιαλισμού θα γίνει πραγματικότητα».
Καταλήγοντας είπε: «Αν νομίζουν αυτοί που μαζεύονται σήμερα στο Βερολίνο ότι οι λαοί θα συμφιλιωθούν με την ιμπεριαλιστική πραγματικότητα πέφτουν έξω. Αργά ή γρήγορα οι λαοί θα σηκωθούν πολύ ψηλά, ακόμα ψηλότερα απ' ότι έγινε στον 20ό αιώνα».​http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1072990&lngDtrID=244 (τα bold δικά μου)

Εντάξει, το είδαμε κι αυτό. Νομίζω ότι το οποιοδήποτε σχόλιο περιττεύει...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2009)

stathis said:


> Λυπάμαι που θα στο πω, δόκτορα, αλλά σύμφωνα με την Αλέκα είσαι τσιράκι του ιμπεριαλισμού:



Όσο γι' αυτό, δεν είχα ποτέ μου καμία αμφιβολία.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 9, 2009)

stathis said:


> Λυπάμαι που θα στο πω, δόκτορα, αλλά σύμφωνα με την Αλέκα είσαι τσιράκι του ιμπεριαλισμού:



Τώρα, αυτό θα πόσταρα! Τι να πω...όλα τα λεφτά.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 9, 2009)

Να ακούσουμε όμως τι έχουν να πουν τόσο οι του ΚΚΕ που αντιδρούν, όσο και οι άλλοι που γιορτάζουν σήμερα, για το τείχος που χτίζουν οι Ισραηλινοί στη Δυτική Όχθη ή για τον τεράστιο φράχτη ανάμεσα στην Αμερική και το Μεξικό...


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 9, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Να ακούσουμε όμως τι έχουν να πουν τόσο το ΚΚΕ που αντιδρά, όσο και οι άλλοι που γιορτάζουν σήμερα, για το τείχος που χτίζουν οι Ισραηλινοί στη Δυτική Όχθη ή για τον τεράστιο φράχτη ανάμεσα στην Αμερική και το Μεξικό...



Συγγνώμη, αλλά ο φράχτης μεταξύ Αμερικής και Μεξικού, δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα με το τείχος του Βερολίνου.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 9, 2009)

Έχεις δίκιο, αλλά μόλις τώρα έβλεπα την Χίλαρι Κλίντον και τον Κίσινγκερ να παραληρούν από συγκίνηση στις εκδηλώσεις για την πτώση του τείχους του Βερολίνου και κάπως μου 'ρθε! 
Αλλά το τείχος της Δυτικής Όχθης έχει σχέση...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Έχεις δίκιο, αλλά μόλις τώρα έβλεπα την Χίλαρι Κλίντον και τον Κίσινγκερ να παραληρούν από συγκίνηση στις εκδηλώσεις για την πτώση του τείχους του Βερολίνου και κάπως μου 'ρθε!



Μα φυσικά παραληρούσαν! Αυτοί κέρδισαν τον γ' παγκόσμιο (ή «ψυχρό») πόλεμο --ή δεν το έχουμε καταλάβει ακόμη επειδή δεν μας αρέσει;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2009)

Μα η Αλέκα, και γενικώς το ΚΚΕ, επέμενε τόσα χρόνια ότι η 17 Νοέμβρη ήταν προβοκάτσια. Δεν το ξαναείπε, όμως, από τότε που τους συνέλαβαν. Τώρα ισχυρίστηκε πάλι ότι η δολοφονική επίθεση κατά του τμήματος στην Αγ. Παρασκευή ήταν προβοκάτσια. Αλλά και μετά τις εκλογές του Οκτωβρίου ισχυρίστηκε ότι το εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα ήταν αναντίστοιχο με το λαϊκό αίσθημα. Το μόνο που θα της άξιζε κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι να της παρέδιδαν τη διακυβέρνηση της χώρας για μερικούς μήνες, γιατί είναι κρίμα να σου επιτρέπουν να μιλάς έτσι ανέξοδα.

Συμφωνώ με τον Αμβρόσιο ότι ο φράχτης μεταξύ ΗΠΑ και Μεξικού δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα τείχη. Δεν χωρίζει στα δύο μια χώρα και τους πολίτες της.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...ή δεν το έχουμε καταλάβει ακόμη επειδή δεν μας αρέσει;


Όχι πως θέλαμε να τον κερδίσει ο Μπρέζνιεφ, έτσι; ;)


----------



## crystal (Nov 9, 2009)

Αναρωτιέμαι, αν της πουν ότι το τείχος το γκρέμισε ο λαός τι θα αντιτάξει; Ότι κι οι Γερμανοί που βγήκαν στους δρόμους εκείνη τη μέρα ήταν δάκτυλος της Δύσης;

Όσοι πιάνετε CNN, συντονιστείτε! Σε λίγο θα πέσει το ντόμινο. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όχι πως θέλαμε να τον κερδίσει ο Μπρέζνιεφ, έτσι; ;)



Έπρεπε να το γράψω και αυτό; Δεν ήταν ξεκάθαρο από τα σεντόνια που κατέβασα πιο πριν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2009)

Κι αφού αναφέραμε διάφορα τείχη πιο πριν, ανάμεσα στα τουβλάκια (που πέφτουν ακόμη), οι Γερμανοί έδειξαν τουβλάκια ζωγραφισμένα από παιδιά στη Ραμάλα, από καλλιτέχνες στη Λευκωσία και από Κορεάτη γλύπτη («γεωγραφικά τείχη»), από καλλιτέχνες στην πόλη του Μεξικού, τον Μαντέλα και τον Γιουνούς («τείχη της φτώχιας»).


----------



## Elsa (Nov 11, 2009)

Μόλις τέλειωσε στο Μέγκα, αφιέρωμα του Τσίμα στο τείχος και κάποιες από τις ανθρώπινες ιστορίες που συνδέονταν με αυτό. Ενδιαφέρον, αλλά "λίγο". 
Μεταξύ άλλων, μάθαμε οτι ενώ στο Βερολίνο γιορτάζουν την Πτώση, στο youtube κυκλοφορεί βιντεάκι από τη Χιλή, όπου η εξόριστη χήρα του Χόνεκερ γιορτάζει τα 60χρονα ενός πεθαμένου καθεστώτος. Δεν ξέρω γερμανικά ή ισπανικά, αλλά τα σχόλια φαίνονται δηκτικά...





Και ένα γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον: Ostalgie
Ostalgie is a German term referring to nostalgia for life in the former East Germany. It is a portmanteau of the German words Ost (east) and Nostalgie (nostalgia).


----------



## Elsa (Nov 11, 2009)

Από το BBC:
*Free market flawed, says survey.*
Twenty years after the fall of the Berlin Wall, a new BBC poll has found widespread dissatisfaction with free-market capitalism.
In the global poll for the BBC World Service, only 11% of those questioned across 27 countries said that it was working well.
Most thought regulation and reform of the capitalist system were necessary.
There were also sharp divisions around the world on whether the end of the Soviet Union was a good thing.
Η συνέχεια, εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2009)

Ευτυχώς δεν ήταν το μοναδικό ερώτημα της έρευνας, αλλιώς θα μπορούσα να τους δώσω από πριν την απάντηση (για την ακρίβεια, 6,5% θα είχα δώσει — είναι επισήμως το ποσοστό εκείνων που πάσχουν από το σύνδρομο της νιρβάνας). Στο συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα, περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον έχει το μοίρασμα στις άλλες δύο ερωτήσεις ανάμεσα σε διάφορες χώρες. Αν συγκρίνεις τα ποσοστά της Γαλλίας (43%) και της Γερμανίας (10%) στο ερώτημα κατά πόσο έχει μοιραία ψεγάδια ο καπιταλισμός, τότε σκέφτεσαι ότι είτε μετακόμισαν όλοι οι αριστεροί στη Γαλλία ή δεν κατάλαβαν καλά την ερώτηση. Πλάκα έχουν γενικώς τα συγκριτικά ευρήματα των ερωτήσεων — αλλά πλάκα μόνο, όχι επιστημονικό ενδιαφέρον, δεν είναι πολύ σοβαρές αυτές οι έρευνες έτσι που γίνονται τα ερωτήματα.

(Έχασα τον Τσίμα. Προτίμησα _Whatever works_.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2009)

Καλημέρα!

Θα συμφωνήσω με την Έλσα για το αφιέρωμα του Τσίμα. Θα έλεγα επίσης ότι τα σχόλια της χ. Χόνεκερ (έκατσα και τα άκουσα...) δεν είναι τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο, στα πλαίσια μιας γνωστής και αναμενόμενης ρητορείας αυτοεπιβεβαίωσης. «Οι μισοί Ανατολικογερμανοί είναι ακόμη υπέρ της ΛΔΓ, έχουμε 12% εθνικά (ΣτΔ: το κόμμα _ντι Λίνκε_ φτάνει το 30-35% στην Ανατολή, με κάποια απλοχεριά μπορούμε να δεχτούμε ότι είναι κοντά στο μισό αν προσθέσουμε κι αυτούς που ψηφίζουν SPD, 20-25%), τώρα που έχει εντελώς δεξιά κυβέρνηση θα ευημερήσουν οι βιομήχανοι και θα υποφέρει η εργατική τάξη, σαράντα χρόνια αφήσαμε τα σημάδια μας» και άλλα ανάλογα. Η Λιάνα τα λέει πιο δυναμικά, η Αλέκα πιο δογματικά, και οι δύο τους τα λένε πολύ καλύτερα από τη χήρα.

Αυτό που δεν είπε βέβαια είναι ότι οι υπόλοιποι Ανατολικογερμανοί ψηφίζουν σήμερα τη Μέρκελ και διάφορα ακροδεξιά κόμματα (στη Δρέσδη έφτασαν σε δημοτικές εκλογές στο 8%), οπότε ίσως εξηγείται βέβαια και γιατί, όπως έχει ακουστεί, στα τελειώματά της η Στάζι παρακολουθούσε πάνω από το μισό πληθυσμό της χώρας.

Όσο για τις δημοσκοπήσεις γνώμης περί πολιτικών, θρησκευτικών και οτιδήποτε -ισμών, φαντάζομαι ότι επιστημονική ακρίβεια στις συγκρίσεις θα υπήρχε μόνο αν μπορούσε κανείς να δείξει κάπου στους ερωτώμενους και το συγκεκριμένο ζώο. Τι να απαντήσεις αν σε ρωτήσουν αν σου αρέσουν οι πτεροδάκτυλοι;


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 11, 2009)

Αυτό το πολύ ωραίο βιντεάκι από το σάιτ της Deutsche Welle δείχνει πώς ήταν το τείχος (και τα εσωτερικά σύνορα της Ανατ. Γερμανίας). Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ήχο (για τους γερμανόφωνους) γιατί δεν έχω ηχεία αυτή τη στιγμή αλλά βλέπεται μια χαρά και χωρίς ήχο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2009)

To BBC είχε κι αυτό ένα σχετικό αφιέρωμα, από άλλη σκοπιά. Έδειχνε διάφορους ανατολικοβερολινέζους που στα 40 χρόνια του τείχους έπαιξαν διάφορους ρόλους γύρω από αυτό, οι μισοί περίπου υπέρ του παλιού συστήματος (ή μετανοημένοι πρώην συνεργάτες του). 
Ένας π.χ ήταν διανοούμενος- ποιητής και αντικαθεστωτικός στα φανερά, πληροφοριοδότης της Στάζι στα κρυφά. Μας έδειξαν και τον τότε καλύτερό του φίλο που έμαθε μετά ότι ο κολλητός του τα μαρτύραγε όλα. Εννοείται ότι δεν είναι πλέον φίλοι. 

Αν θυμάμαι καλά ήμουνα στον παππού και τη γιαγιά τότε και είδαμε στις ειδήσεις την πτώση του τείχους. 
Βέβαια ήταν ζήτημα χρόνου, καθώς είχαν προηγηθεί οι εκλογές στην Πολωνία και την Ουγγαρία, το άνοιγμα των συνόρων κλπ, αλλά η συμβολική σημασία πολύ μεγάλη.
Και γενικά όλο το 1989 χρονιά μεγάλων αλλαγών, μας φύλαγε απρόοπτα μέχρι το τέλος, με την εικόνα του ζεύγους Τσαουσέσκου στις οθόνες μας παραμονές Χριστουγέννων.


----------

